
Why Do Developers Use Trivial Packages? An Empirical Case Study on Npm - andersriutta
http://das.encs.concordia.ca/blog/why-do-developers-use-trivial-packages-npm/
======
bkul
I have no major gripe with NPM, but it does seem like the programmers who
favor it don't even think about what they're calling. The way I see it, the
more code you write yourself, the more code you understand easily.

